# Microondas Panasonic nn-sd787st inverter gabinete aterizado



## jesus25121974 (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarles por medio de la presente solicito su ayuda con relación a este microondas de la marca panasonic modelo: NN-SD787ST.

El cual inicialmente llego al taller que no encendía  encontramos el fusible abierto y debajo del modulo inverter un pequeño ratón  muerto  esto produjo daño al modulo inverte el cual procedimos a su reemplazo asegurándonos de apretar bien una pequeña paca que va a tierra; enciende y calienta perfectamente el problema ahora es que produce una descarga eléctrica a través del gabinete.

Me asegure de apretar bien una pequeña placa que va a tierra y de que no exista ningún cable pelado por ahí

Agradecería si algunos de ustedes me pudiera suministrar el manual y/o cualquier información que me pueda ayudar en la solución de este problema adjonto foto.


----------

